
Lego elements will be made from plant-based plastic sourced from sugarcane - sohkamyung
https://www.lego.com/en-us/aboutus/news-room/2018/march/pfp/
======
megaman22
Cynically, I wonder if this is an attempt to create a new patent-moat based
around producing bricks with a novel material, now that the exclusive Lego
brick design in ABS patents have expired?

